# Looking for gamers in Knoxville, TN area



## dream spawn (Mar 3, 2005)

My wife and I are planning on moving to Tennessee in July of this year and I was wondering if there are any gamers from that area that wouldn't mind an extra player or whatnot.  I may also run a game after we're settled in, what game is yet to be determined.  Mainly I just wanted to know if any people from that area frequent the boards here.


----------



## Michael Morris (Mar 6, 2005)

I live in Williamsburg KY and go to school in Knoxville - so I'd be willing to run or play a game in the area if I can find one.


----------



## dream spawn (Mar 12, 2005)

I'll try to keep you updated as things move along.  Right now, there are a lot of if's and or's going along with the moving situation.  I hope to know more in the next few months.


----------



## Death_Jester (Mar 13, 2005)

You may want to check out this web site as well.

http://www.ghoulgamers.com/

It is for gamers in the Louisville area but not excelusively.


----------



## Bayushi Seikuro (Mar 17, 2005)

*Knoxville*

I'm down thereabouts... always looking for new gamers.


----------



## Michael Morris (Mar 19, 2005)

Still Looking.


----------



## dream spawn (Mar 31, 2005)

For those who have responded already and anyone who hasn't, would you prefer to run a game or just play in one?  And are you looking for strictly d20, or are you open to other games too?


----------



## Bayushi Seikuro (Mar 31, 2005)

I'm open to just about anything for gaming -- d20, Legend of the Five Rings, Seventh Sea, Gurps, WoD... you name it.


----------

